# هذا الموضوع بخص جميع التعليقات والأسئلة والاستفسارات على الموضوعات الموسوعية الموجودة في هذا القسم



## aymonded (27 مايو 2020)

*موضوع مخصص للأسئلة والاستفسارات *
المختصة بموضوعات قسم *موسوعة التعليم المسيحي للنمو والبنيان*
فقط عند التعليق أو وضع سؤال يخص موضوع في هذا القسم
يتم كتابة عنوان الموضوع ورقمه حسب ما هو موجود في ترتيب الموضوعات
في هذا الفهرس ثم يتم التعليق أو وضع سؤال أو استفسار - مع ملحوظة لكل من هم خارج المنتدى
لوضع أسئلتك محتاج أنك تشترك في المنتدى ويتم تفعيل عضويتك
وهذا هو لنك الصفحة المخصصة لطرح الأسئلة على الفيسبوك
https://www.facebook.com/Enytion/
=========================
(وسوف يتم إضافة اسماء الموضوعات الجديدة بشكل دوري)

​فهرس موضوعات القسم ولنك الموضوع لسهولة الوصول إليه كالتالي (للدخول على اي موضوع فيهم أضغط على اسم الموضوع):/*(1) *تكريس القلب، يَا ابْنِي أَعْطِنِي قَلْبَكَ وَلْتُلاَحِظْ عَيْنَاكَ طُرُقِي*
 (2)* سر التقديس في المسيح - موضوع روحي لاهوتي يختص بحياتنا حسب التدبير الخلاصي وتجسد الكلمة*
 (3) *صلاة إيماننا الحي - موضوع كامل عن الصلاة حسب بشارة إنجيل الخلاص باسم يسوع*
 (4)* الصوم حسب الإنجيل - موضوع مركز عن الصوم والنسك من جهة التدبير الروحي وضبط النفس*
 (5)* الكتاب المقدس ما بين مدرسة فلسطين ومدرسة الإسكندرية - موضوع دراسي عن أصول شرح الكتاب المقدس*
 (6)* دراسة تفصيلية في الذبائح والتقدمات في الكتاب المقدس المقدمة العامة*
 (7) *ذبيحة المحرقة עֹלׇה - الكتاب الثاني من دراسة تفصيلية في الذبائح والتقديمات في الكتاب المقدس*
 (8) *طوبى لمن عمل وعلم - موضوع يختص بالتطبيق العملي للحياة المسحية* 
(9) *مقدمة دراسية موجزة حول سفر المزامير תהלים  مع شرح وتفسير المزمور الأول
*(10)* عطشت نفسي إلى الله - موضوع يختص بالصلاة والإجابة عن لماذا احتاج للصلاة ولماذا أصلي
*(11)* الأساس الحي للحياة المسيحة - موضوع تعليمي عن أساس الحياة المسيحية على ضوء معرفة الله ومعرفة النفس​=====================
​هذا الموضوع مخصص فقط لموضوعات القسم للي يحب يعلق أو يسأل أو يستفسر عن أي شيء في أي موضوع فيهم، وحين يختار موضوع يكتب رقم الموضوع واسمه حسب ما هو موجود في هذا الفهرس ويضع السؤال أو الاستفسار أو التعليق.فمثلاً لو حب أحد أن يسأل أو يعلق على موضوع الصوم بحسب الإنجيل، يكتب رقم الموضوع واسمه *كالتالي [**(4) الصوم حسب الإنجيل - موضوع مركز عن الصوم والنسك من جهة التدبير الروحي وضبط النفس]* ثم يضع السؤال أو الاستفسار، وسوف يتم الرد عليه في أقرب وقت ممكن.​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 يونيو 2020)

كنت لسى حقترح انك تعمل موضوع خاص بالاسئله و المناقشه و التعليقات على المواضيع هههه
 و لقيت كله جاهز و كله معمول --- يبقى اقعد انا على جنب بئا ههه
 ربنا يبارك و يتمم عمله و تكمل الموسوعه 

و يشفيك و يبارك فى صحتك  و تفضل بروحك الجميله خفيفه الظل تفرح قلوبنا كلنا و تفضل بمواضيعك تنور و تشرح و توضح -- الرب يبارك تعب خدمتك و محبتك


----------



## aymonded (4 يونيو 2020)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كنت لسى حقترح انك تعمل موضوع خاص بالاسئله و المناقشه و التعليقات على المواضيع هههه
> و لقيت كله جاهز و كله معمول --- يبقى اقعد انا على جنب بئا ههه
> ربنا يبارك و يتمم عمله و تكمل الموسوعه
> 
> و يشفيك و يبارك فى صحتك  و تفضل بروحك الجميله خفيفه الظل تفرح قلوبنا كلنا و تفضل بمواضيعك تنور و تشرح و توضح -- الرب يبارك تعب خدمتك و محبتك




ربنا يخليكِ وأشكرك على المشاركة في الاقتراح
إلهنا الصالح يكون معكِ ويحفظ حياتك مع كل أسرتك​


----------

